# Painting the tubes?



## longbeard (Mar 20, 2012)

Just wondering what kind of paint everybody uses to paint their tubes?
( spray paint, brush it on, brand name ) 
I have a couple of blue/white and blue/silver blanks to turn, and im sure the brass tube will show thru if i dont paint them. I have some white tubes i got from CSUSA, but i would like to color the tubes to match the blanks if i can. I've seen some pens here where the tubes and blank was painted and i think they look so much better when finished.
So any tips and help will be greatly appreciated
Harry


----------



## InvisibleMan (Mar 20, 2012)

longbeard said:


> Just wondering what kind of paint everybody uses to paint their tubes?
> ( spray paint, brush it on, brand name )
> I have a couple of blue/white and blue/silver blanks to turn, and im sure the brass tube will show thru if i dont paint them. I have some white tubes i got from CSUSA, but i would like to color the tubes to match the blanks if i can. I've seen some pens here where the tubes and blank was painted and i think they look so much better when finished.
> So any tips and help will be greatly appreciated
> Harry



I spray mine with Testors enamel spray paint.  I used to use a cotton swab and jars of paint, but the spray paint is simpler, quicker and does a much better job IMO.

For color, I like to range from matching the base color to darker - all the way to black.  I don't like how blanks turn out with white or lighter than base colors.  They just don't pop with lighter tubes in my experience.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2012)

I paint the inside of the blank but NOT the tube (reverse paint).
The paints I've used are... Testors metalic enamel (in a color to match the blank) with a brush, and Tamiya acrylic flat black with a brush. Both worked well but the enamel takes forever to dry.


----------



## Monty (Mar 20, 2012)

I use the $1 rattle can from Walley World or Lowes.


----------



## lorbay (Mar 20, 2012)

I use Krylon spray for the tubes and Testors enamel brush on for the blanks.

Lin.


----------



## longbeard (Mar 20, 2012)

i'm glad one of ya said krylon
cause i have some and was hoping i could use it
Thanks for the replies fellows
and im guessing the ca wont eat the paint off?
Harry


----------



## InvisibleMan (Mar 20, 2012)

longbeard said:


> i'm glad one of ya said krylon
> cause i have some and was hoping i could use it
> Thanks for the replies fellows
> and im guessing the ca wont eat the paint off?
> Harry



I've never had that happen, but make sure the paint cures completely or you'll wish you had.  My schedule pretty much dictates I leave my tubes over night before gluing.  Whenever I've rushed to git 'r done I've wished I hadn't.  Peeling paint on a transparent blank is ugly.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2012)

longbeard said:


> ...
> and im guessing the ca wont eat the paint off?
> Harry


 
I use epoxy for gluing tubes. Never had a problem with it and the paint.


----------



## longbeard (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks again fellas
Love this site and the knowledge


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 20, 2012)

CA WILL eat the paint.  Use epoxy, and you can even mix some paint with the epoxy to give it color.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 20, 2012)

Xander said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I like this idea...you can use black epoxy or color the clear/tan stuff clear for the same effect.


----------



## Monty (Mar 20, 2012)

mrcook4570 said:


> CA WILL eat the paint.  Use epoxy, and you can even mix some paint with the epoxy to give it color.


I've _*never*_ had that problem if I allow the paint to dry overnight.


----------



## longbeard (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the insight guys
i have gorilla epoxy but i've come to notice that some dont like it 
i may stop and get the loc-tite brand and try it
I really appreciate all the advice guys, Thank you
Harry


----------



## randyrls (Mar 21, 2012)

longbeard said:


> I have a couple of blue/white and blue/silver blanks to turn, and im sure the brass tube will show thru if i dont paint them.
> So any tips and help will be greatly appreciated




Harry;  One addendum I will offer.  The color you use will change the look of the blank.  Black will make it duller / darker.  White will lighten it.  A matching color will make the colors brighter.

Set of pens with the same blanks but different tube colors, one pink, one light blue.


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 21, 2012)

The problem with painting the tube and not the hole in the blank is that the glue can become visible through the blank. And if there are any air pockets in the adhesive, they could be very obvious.

I don't paint the brass tube; I paint the hole inside the drilled blank. I use Ceramcoat available almost anywhere. When fully dried, I glue the tube in with epoxy tinted with Testor's enamel paints. As Randy stated, the color of the paint DOES make a difference with the final outcome of the pen. When I use a dark colored paint, I will use a bass ager on my tubes to turn them black as a little added insurance. Near as I can tell, this does not add any appreciable thickness to the tube like paint would.


----------



## BSea (Mar 21, 2012)

pianomanpj said:


> When I use a dark colored paint, I will use a bass ager on my tubes to turn them black as a little added insurance. Near as I can tell, this does not add any appreciable thickness to the tube like paint would.


Do you scuff the tubes before using the darkening agent?  And where do you get the darkening agent?


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 22, 2012)

BSea said:


> pianomanpj said:
> 
> 
> > When I use a dark colored paint, I will use a bass ager on my tubes to turn them black as a little added insurance. Near as I can tell, this does not add any appreciable thickness to the tube like paint would.
> ...



Yes, I still scuff the tubes. I get the brass ager from Indy-Pen-Dance (Indy~Pen~Dance :: Turning Supplies :: Brass Ager). I submerse the the tube in the brass ager from five to ten minutes and then gently rinse under cold water. I do NOT rub or touch the tube while rinsing. I let the tube air dry and then wipe it down with a dry paper towel. I repeat the process if need be.


----------



## spilperson (Mar 27, 2012)

I just started tring this in the last week. I used some artist's acrylic white paint with a Q tip to paint the inside of the blank. Let it dry overnight. When I tried to put the tubes in, no joy! I guess the paint had added enough thickness to interfere. Luckily I was doing a dry fit before applying the CA. I had to redrill the blanks!

So Krylon, huh? I gotta make a Home Depot run tomorrow, will pick up a can and look around.


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 28, 2012)

spilperson said:


> I just started tring this in the last week. I used some artist's acrylic white paint with a Q tip to paint the inside of the blank. Let it dry overnight. When I tried to put the tubes in, no joy! I guess the paint had added enough thickness to interfere. Luckily I was doing a dry fit before applying the CA. I had to redrill the blanks!
> 
> So Krylon, huh? I gotta make a Home Depot run tomorrow, will pick up a can and look around.



You have to be careful with any water-based paints as they CAN go on thick if you let them. Also, your Q-Tip could have added a little bulk with fuzz coming off of it. (DAMHIKT!) If need be, you can drill the hole a little larger or run a reamer through it before painting.


----------



## Jim Smith (Mar 28, 2012)

I must be a "belt and suspender" kind of guy as I paint both the brass tube and the inside of the hole.  I use spray paint and  it only takes me about 45 seconds to paint a blank/tube set.   I use  a cheap plastic hand clamp to hold the blanks and paint them over an old trash barrel.  With both the tube and the inside of the hole painted, I never have any problems with glue lines or bubbles showing.  Just my 2 cents worth.

Jim Smith


----------



## Gilrock (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I was digging up this thread to see what the suggestions were cause I just did a pen where I spray painted the brass tubes with black krylon paint, let the paint dry 3 days, and used 2 part Barrel Bond epoxy and I swear it looks like I can see brass.  It's difficult to see but it looks like the black paint globbed up on the brass.  I tried inspecting it under a magnifier in our lab at work where they work on circuit cards...omg you don't want to see what the surface of you're pen really looks like.  What looks like a nice glassy finish to the eye looked like a maze of scratches under the microscope.


----------



## Xander (Apr 10, 2012)

Gilrock said:


> Well I was digging up this thread to see what the suggestions were cause I just did a pen where I spray painted the brass tubes with black krylon paint, let the paint dry 3 days, and used 2 part Barrel Bond epoxy and I swear it looks like I can see brass. ...


 
That's why I reverse paint the BLANK.... so you can't see the glue or tube.


----------



## Gilrock (Apr 11, 2012)

Xander said:


> Gilrock said:
> 
> 
> > Well I was digging up this thread to see what the suggestions were cause I just did a pen where I spray painted the brass tubes with black krylon paint, let the paint dry 3 days, and used 2 part Barrel Bond epoxy and I swear it looks like I can see brass. ...
> ...


 
If the glue melts the paint...it's not gonna matter which side you put the paint on...


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 11, 2012)

Gilrock said:


> Xander said:
> 
> 
> > Gilrock said:
> ...


 
It has been my personal opinion for some time now, that using a 5 min epoxy is the best bet. I buy mine at Hobby Lobby, but i'm sure others will work. You can even mix in a little colorant but I have seen that as long as you paint the inside of the tube properly and get an even solid coat applied, it ends up being a waste of time to tint the epoxy.


----------



## Robert111 (Apr 11, 2012)

Xander said:


> I paint the inside of the blank but NOT the tube (reverse paint).
> The paints I've used are... Testors metalic enamel (in a color to match the blank) with a brush, and Tamiya acrylic flat black with a brush. Both worked well *but the enamel takes forever to dry.*



After I reverse paint with a spray, I stick the blanks in the end of my shop vac hose and tape them there. Then I run the vac for 10 minutes. Voila! Dry.


----------



## Gilrock (Apr 11, 2012)

I think there would be a good market for selling black tubes.  I know sometimes you want other colors than black but 90% of the time I'd be happy with black.  I really don't want to deal with having to paint or darken tubes.  I'd pay a nice premium if someone would just start powdercoating some Sierra and Jr Gent II's.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 11, 2012)

Gilrock said:
			
		

> I think there would be a good market for selling black tubes.  I know sometimes you want other colors than black but 90% of the time I'd be happy with black.  I really don't want to deal with having to paint or darken tubes.  I'd pay a nice premium if someone would just start powdercoating some Sierra and Jr Gent II's.



Colored tubes will help some but if you do not reverse paint the blank you may see the glue  with very transparent blanks

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Xander (Apr 11, 2012)

Gilrock said:


> I think there would be a good market for selling black tubes. I know sometimes you want other colors than black but 90% of the time I'd be happy with black. I really don't want to deal with having to paint or darken tubes. I'd pay a nice premium if someone would just start powdercoating some Sierra and Jr Gent II's.


 
You can buy black tubes. And white tubes. But unless you reverse paint the blank it is sometimes still possible to see the glue and tubes.



> After I reverse paint with a spray, I stick the blanks in the end of my shop vac hose and tape them there. Then I run the vac for 10 minutes. Voila! Dry.


You can't force dry enamel paint. Believe my, I know. Been in the paint industry for years. Enamel has to dry slowly over at least 12 - 24 hours. If you try to force it all you are doing is forming a skin on the surface which PREVENTS the paint underneath from drying.


----------

